# Quadrafire Mt. Vernon - not putting out heat like it used to...



## LJ4174 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, Hello...

So, this is my 3rd season of burning and heating my home with my Quadrafire Mt. Vernon pellet stove...  It seemed to be working great up until about 1 - 2 months ago...  I've been burning mostly Hamer pellets, but had some O'Malley's and Lignetics from last year, 3 tons of Hamers and 1 ton of the other 2 combined...  I burned the ton of mixed stuff first and now burning strictly the Hamers.

Anyway, so my flame was super high, like the tips of the flames and the flame itself was going under the opening of the baffle.  It was going through pellets almost as fast I could put them in, kinda still is doing this and on top of it, it isn't putting out the heat it used to, however it shut off a few times with a Max Drop Tube Temp error...  My flame height is at -5 BTW and haven't had the Max Drop Tube Temp error since my throrogh cleaning...

So I've been cleaning it very well and that didn't help, so I did a thorogh cleaning on it, cleaning the exhaust blower and my vent.  My firepot springs were weak and were replaced, this is actually something Quad has adressed with stronger springs.  My buddy is a stove tech and he did this spring fix for me.  So it still seems to be burning through pellets quickly, normally a bag would last a day, I'm putting probably 2 in, all outside temps about the same, nothing extreme.  On top of burning through pellets quickly, it doesn't seem to be putting out the heat it used to...  Flame is about normal now, perhaps a little big, but from what I've read in the past the Hamers can do that...  It's also burner cleaning since I've done everything above... It's just not putting out the heat it used to...  Any thoughts or suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated...  Quad told my buddy to check out the connection from the control board to the thermocouple, he hasn't done this yet.  If this isn't the problem they said it could be the control board, which of course was out of warranty in November...  So looking for any other thoughts or suggestions...

Thanks...

LJ


----------



## tsmith (Feb 16, 2011)

Try burning on hardwood setting,or corn, -5 and high elevation. Corn setting will use less pellets and should better control the flame height. Hamers need lots of air so the high elevation should help.


----------

